# Báo giá sàn gỗ Malaysia siêu chịu nước mới nhất 2020



## trong.janco (14 Tháng tư 2020)

Báo giá sàn gỗ malaysia siêu chịu nước mới nhất 2020 sẽ giúp khách hàng cập nhật được giá cả của các loại sàn gỗ malaysia, thương hiệu sàn gỗ được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay
*Sàn gỗ Malaysia *là sàn gỗ công nghiệp cao cấp, có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, trong đó nổi bật nhất là khả năng chịu nước. Sản phẩm có thể ngâm nước trong 24h mà không bị phồng rộp hay cong vênh, vì vậy với điều kiện thời tiết nóng ẩm, mưa nhiều ở Việt Nam thì sàn gỗ Malaysia là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng nhất
*Báo giá sàn gỗ công nghiệp Malaysia*
Dưới đây là báo giá sàn gỗ chi tiết cho từng dòng sản phẩm sàn gỗ malaysia được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay.
*Báo giá sàn gỗ Malaysia mới nhất 2020*
Thông thường sàn gỗ Malaysia chủ yếu có 2 quy cách là sàn gỗ Malaysia 12mm và sàn gỗ malaysia 8mm. sau đây là báo giá sàn gỗ malaysia chi tiết tại hệ thống bán lẻ tại kho Janhome.
*Thương hiệuQuy cáchĐơn giáSàn gỗ Janmi*8x193x1283mm, AC4295.000đ/m212x193x1283mm, AC4, bản to395.000đ/m212x115x1283mm, AC4, bản nhỏ470.000đ/m2*Sàn gỗ woodman*8x193x1283mm295.000đ/m212x193x1283mm, bản to395.000đ/m212x115x1283mm, bản nhỏ470.000đ/m2*Sàn gỗ Masfloor*8x191x1210mm270.000đ/m212x195x1210mm, bản to385.000đ/m212x145x1210mm, bản nhỏ, AC4410.000đ/m212x145x1210mm, bản nhỏ, AC5445.000đ/m2


*Sàn gỗ Malaysia thuộc phân khúc sàn gỗ tầm trung và cao cấp có ưu điểm chịu nước tốt, bề mặt vân sần tự nhiên.*

Nổi bật nhất là sàn gỗ Janmi. Sản phẩm có 2 loại là sàn 8mm và sàn 12mm với mức giá từ 290.000đ/m2 -465.000đ/m2
Sàn gỗ woodman có giá từ 285.000đ/m2 – 460.000đ/m2 với sàn gỗ từ 8mm-12mm
Sàn gỗ Masfloor có giá từ 265.000đ/m2 – 445.000đ/m2 với sàn gỗ từ 8mm-12mm
Cả 3 loại *sàn gỗ công nghiệp* *Malaysia* này đều có _khả năng chịu nước tốt, bề mặt chống xước, chống phai màu sau nhiều năm sử dụng và độ an toàn cao_. Với mức giá trong bản báo giá sàn gỗ malaysia như thế này, người tiêu dùng Việt Nam hoàn toàn có đủ điều kiện để lựa chọn và lắp đặt cho gia đình của mình
*Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại JanHome*
Nhập khẩu và phân phối trực tiếp *sàn gỗ malaysia* – Hàng có sẵn tại kho
Hệ thống trung tâm JanHome trên toàn quốc
Đội ngũ tư vấn JanHome có trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm
Sản phẩm tại JanHome được đảm bảo nguồn gốc rõ ràng.
_Đền bù 2 tỷ đồng_ nếu khách hàng phát hiện sàn gỗ Malaysia không đúng nguồn gốc, xuất xứ
Chính sách bảo hành tốt nhất – Bảo hành sản phẩm bất kỳ trên toàn hệ thống JanHome
*Ưu điểm nổi bật của sàn gỗ Malaysia *
Khả năng _chịu nước tốt_, có thể ngâm nước trên 24h mà không bị phồng rộp hay cong vênh
Khả năng _chịu nhiệt, chống cháy cao_, không bị bắt cháy bởi lửa tàn thuốc lá, nến diêm cháy dở rơi xuống sàn
Ván sàn malaysia _không bị nấm mốc, mối mọt_ tấn công phá hoại
Khả năng _chịu lực cao_, không bị vỡ nứt, lồi lõm khi va đập mạnh
Bề mặt sàn có độ cứng cao từ Ac3-Ac4 nên _chống trầy xước rất tốt_
Mặt sàn malaysia có vân sần nên làm tăng khả năng chống xước và_ chống trơn trượt_
Tính thẩm mỹ của sàn gỗ malaysia vượt trội với _màu sắc, họa tiết vân gỗ chân thật, tinh tế như gỗ tự nhiên_
Ưu điểm nổi bật của sàn gỗ malaysia*Cách nhận biết sàn gỗ malaysia nhập khẩu chính hãng*

Kích thước _chiều dài chuẩn trên 1.2m_
_Bề mặt sần, mịn_
_Hèm khóa Click_ cứng chắc, khít hèm
Phía sau mỗi thanh gỗ đều có _dòng chữ laze “Made in malaysia”_
Có _giấy tờ Co, CQ_ chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ của sản phẩm
*Một số ảnh công trình sàn gỗ Malaysia*
Ảnh công trình thi công lắp đặt sàn gỗ Malaysia
Ảnh công trình thi công lắp đặt sàn gỗ Malaysia
Ảnh công trình thi công lắp đặt sàn gỗ Malaysia
Ảnh công trình thi công lắp đặt sàn gỗ Malaysia
Trên đây là báo giá sàn gỗ Malaysia mới nhất của hệ thống bán lẻ vật liệu hoàn thiện tại kho Janhome. Chúng tôi là hệ thống bán lẻ sàn gỗ Malaysia tại kho có hệ thống toàn quốc và được thành lập từ năm 2004 sẽ cung cấp dịch vụ thi công lắp đặt uy tín nhất.
Để được tư vấn và lựa chọn các loại sàn gỗ Malaysia, các bạn vui lòng liên hệ 1800 00 22 để được JanHome tư vấn tận tình và chu đáo nhất.


----------



## hthsaigon (6 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Ngoài đơn vị JanHome ra bạn có thể tìm đến các đơn vị tại TPHCM như: HTHSaiGon, Mạnh Trí, KhoSanGo...


----------

